

Facebook to liquid cool servers in order to aid overclocking - dan1234
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/10/14/facebook_liquid_cooling/

======
venomsnake
So can we expect intel to pull the same stunts that they did in the consumer
marked to prevent the buyers from extracting additional value out of their
processors?

------
ck2
Not just liquid cool the cpu, but the entire server, which would make a better
headline.

